# Cornmeal shortage



## buzzy (Dec 8, 2020)

It’s that time of year to be stocking up on pig butchering supplies. Usually butcher end of January beginning of February   Went to 2 places looking for a local made cornmeal. Neither had any plus bulk black pepper scarce. I can’t believe that cornmeal is being hoarded. Didn’t even look for skins. Hope that’s not gonna be a hard find to or be eating a lot of bulk sausage.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2020)

No shortage of cornmeal up here.  Doesn't make a lot of sense.
Gary


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 8, 2020)

The flats (lids) for Mason canning jars have evaporated in my town. I still have an ample supply because I beef up my supply of canned meats and fish at least twice a year.  Yeast is not available either.  We had to order it online.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 8, 2020)

Last spring I couldn't find grits or cornbread mix...hording is not necessary and messes it up for everyone else!


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2020)

Weird. Earlier it was yeast. A member sent me some in April.  Crazy how people are acting


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2020)

It's crazy toilet paper, paper towels, disinfecting products, yeast, and what ever else and now corn meal and canning jar lids who knows what next. If your unable to find stuff you need post it sometimes others can find what you need and don't mind shipping it to you. Didn't can this year but know I have some new lids just don't know how many and what size but I'll check tomorrow and restock if still available around here.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 9, 2020)

Long, Long (over 50 years!) ago, my Uncle Arthur bought his first air condtioned car(one of the first made). My eldery grandmother was riding in it on a several hour trip. My uncle turned the AC on and a little while later my grandmother  hollered from the back seat "Arthur--hurry up and get home. It's done turned cold--we got to kill some hogs today!"


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## noboundaries (Dec 9, 2020)

Lots of cornmeal in my neck of the woods. Picked up some this morning in the bulk section. The only aisle at my preferred store where I see shortages is the soap and bleach aisle. It's better lately. Starting to see price drops, too. 

No problem with baking supplies, either. Picked up what I needed for Christmas anise seed butter cookies, and another recipe I'm perfecting for spicy-hot crunch gingerbread cookies. Focaccia and pizza are on the near horizon, too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2020)

We are having trouble finding flour & yeast.
Have to order it online from King Arthur.
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> We are having trouble finding flour & yeast.
> Have to order it online from King Arthur.
> Al



Probably not hoarding, just seasonal baking. 

I just recently discovered the magic of KA flour when making rolls for TG. I've been a Bob's Red Mill (West coast producer) user for years. Just picked up 5 lbs each of KA AP, bread, and whole wheat flour yesterday.  Making pizzelles today using the AP flour. Can't wait to try a bread/AP mix for fermented pizza dough.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Probably not hoarding, just seasonal baking.
> 
> I just recently discovered the magic of KA flour when making rolls for TG. I've been a Bob's Red Mill (West coast producer) user for years. Just picked up 5 lbs each of KA AP, bread, and whole wheat flour yesterday.  Making pizzelles today using the AP flour. Can't wait to try a bread/AP mix for fermented pizza dough.



We just bought some of their ”00” pizza flour. It really is awesome!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2020)

Al , I bought a bag , then went back and got 2 more . You're right its awesome !


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> We just bought some of their ”00” pizza flour. It really is awesome!





chopsaw said:


> Al , I bought a bag , then went back and got 2 more . You're right its awesome !



I've looked for it, but no luck so far. I can get Italian 00 from Whole Foods, but I RARELY shop there. I agree that 00 is amazing for pizza. Haven't seen the KA stuff, yet.


----------



## Braz (Dec 10, 2020)

From what I hear there is something of a baking/bread making fad going on. Apparently folks looking for things to do while in soft lockdown.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 10, 2020)

Braz said:


> From what I hear there is something of a baking/bread making fad going on. Apparently folks looking for things to do while in soft lockdown.


Agreed! I never considered myself a baker, but I've baked more cookies, bread, and pizza in the last two months than I have in years. Started a biga tonight for pizza in a few days. Used a bit too much water, so it almost looks like a poolish. Will taste the same, though.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 13, 2020)

Still trying to figure out what cornmeal has to do with butchering a hog?  maybe have to have a pan  of cornbread to eat pork?


----------



## buzzy (Dec 13, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Still trying to figure out what cornmeal has to do with butchering a hog?  maybe have to have a pan  of cornbread to eat pork?


You use it mixed with flour & broth to make scrapple.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 18, 2020)

Have eaten scrapple but its been years ago and had no idea how it was made, had it instead of bacon or sausage somewhere in Ohio 1 morning.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

Went to the mill that makes it for the stores an got a 25# bag made fresh. So I'm good to go on cornmeal now. Asked the guy why the stores aren't carrying it & he said they just haven't ordered any. He also said they are grinding 150%. Shame on the local stores.


----------

